# Resident Evil: Afterlife



## illmatic (Apr 3, 2010)

Plot Summary: _The fourth installment of the hugely successful "Resident Evil" franchise, "Resident Evil: Afterlife" is again based on the wildly popular video game series, and will this time be presented in 3-D.

In a world ravaged by a virus infection, turning its victims into the Undead, Alice (Milla Jovovich), continues on her journey to find survivors and lead them to safety. Her deadly battle with the Umbrella Corporation reaches new heights, but Alice gets some unexpected help from an old friend. A new lead that promises a safe haven from the Undead takes them to Los Angeles, but when they arrive the city is overrun by thousands of Undead - and Alice and her comrades are about to step into a deadly trap. _

Teaser (4.3.10)
Sure, got a phonograph?

Release Date: September 10, 2010 (3D/2D theaters)
Studio: Screen Gems (Sony)
Director: Paul W.S. Anderson
Screenwriter: Paul W.S. Anderson
Starring: Milla Jovovich, Ali Larter, Kim Coates, Shawn Roberts, Sergio Peris-Mencheta, Spencer Locke, Boris Kodjoe, Wentworth Miller
Genre: Action, Horror
MPAA Rating: Not Available
Official Website: 

So this is using AVATAR 3D. Though I wonder if that will be enough to get people to see it in IMAX


----------



## SQHatake (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG I'm so excited for this movie. I loved all of Resident Evil movies, and I'm sure this will be another great one. I just wanted Sienna Guillory to be on this one, they should mention what has happened to Jill Valentine.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2010)

i've waited so long for the next installment to come out. can't wait.


where's the army of Alices


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2010)

Resi 4? More like Blade 4....

Also yay for more useless crappy 3D.


----------



## ez (Apr 3, 2010)

> More like Blade 4....



this

and it looks pretty boring


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2010)

lol, the trailer was okay. Im only interested because RE3 was the best of them.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 3, 2010)

Does every fucking movie have to be in 3d now?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Does every fucking movie have to be in 3d now?



3D IS THE FUTURE OF ENTERTAINMENT!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2010)

> Im only interested because RE3 was the best of them.



RE3 was only okay because of the director, the script and acting were terrible. Unfortunately Paul waste of space Anderson has got his hand on the directing again so I expect a pile of steaming poop.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2010)

hope it is good i liked part 3


----------



## Dante (Apr 3, 2010)

The last 3 parts were boring and I don't expect much from this


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> RE3 was only okay because of the director, the script and acting were terrible. Unfortunately Paul waste of space Anderson has got his hand on the directing again so I expect a pile of steaming poop.



lol, yes, RE3 was okay......yet still the best. 

REVIEWS OF THEM ALL

1- Link removed

2- Link removed

3- Link removed

I dont mind Anderson's directing. The odd thing is, I think he can do well within his limitations, he just does the wrong style.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2010)

Anderson can't do action at all, his style is God awful wannabe anime director. If it wasn't for Event Horizon I'd cast him in the same league as Uwe Boll. How he ever gets hired is beyond me tho.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 3, 2010)

Egh... that didn't get me as pumped as much as I would've liked.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2010)

lol.  You know a director is lousy when a mediocre film like Event Horizon is their saving grace.  

"DO YOU SEE?"



Please, never bring that movie up again.


----------



## Bender (Apr 3, 2010)

If it has no Jill Valentine I'm not interested. 

Jill Valentine rockin the bird outfit from RE 5 bitches 





> Does every fucking movie have to be in 3d now?



This


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2010)

Lol Event Horizon is pretty mediocre but its his best work and the only thing seperating him from Uwe. 

He's a 3rd rate director, yet he's rich and fucks Milla, lucky bastard


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 3, 2010)

More Milla Jovovich? I approve.


----------



## Koi (Apr 3, 2010)

Holy crap the Perfect Circle remix in the trailer sounds awesome.

Movie looks like ass.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> More Milla Jovovich? I approve.


Not as hot as she used to be.  I'd rather watch Fifth Element for the 50th time.  

I will still see it though since it has Wesker in it.


----------



## Koi (Apr 3, 2010)

Leeloo Dallas multipass~


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2010)

Koi said:


> Leeloo Dallas multipass~


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eV_eGm1qgGs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Anderson can't do action at all, his style is God awful wannabe anime director. If it wasn't for Event Horizon I'd cast him in the same league as Uwe Boll. How he ever gets hired is beyond me tho.



I thought the action in Resident Evil(1) and Death Race were fine. Hell, I even liked it in Mortal Kombat. 

His best trait tends to be art design though. 

I do think he's a mediocre director, but he's far above Uwe Boll.


----------



## Corran (Apr 4, 2010)

I spotted lots of the enemies from RE5 in this trailer....did he just skip the RE4 stuff altogether?
And RE:extinction was awful bad and this doesn't look any better.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 4, 2010)

Manjini? seriously? Looks just as bad as the previous three.

I wish they would just hurry up and reboot this shit under the name Biohazard.


----------



## The World (Apr 4, 2010)

This movie looks almost as bad as Ultraviolet. Good to see that they are running the franchise into the ground.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 4, 2010)

bad bad as ever. this more like RE5


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hmm, wow, they actually went ahead and made it. Always thought this would get as far as just being talked about and never go anywhere. 

Ah well, I still think it looks pretty cool. But goddamn, the giant executioner, Majini zombies and a matrix'd out Wesker, it's pretty damn clear which game they took stuff from. I'm really happy they decided to actually make Wesker how he was in the game this time around. Him being just another douche bag in a suit in the third one pissed me off.

Speakin of the third, that one was actually my least favorite. Yeah sure, the action scenes were the best in the series (loved the shit out of that crow scene), but it just didn't feel like Resident Evil to me at all really. I think the first one is still my favorite. Had the best acting, was a lot more contained and focused with its story, and regardless of the huge amount of difference between it and the actual game series, I thought it had most of the spirit.

I'm wondering how the hell they're gonna work Chris into this though. Plus, I'm really curious to see how Wentworth Miller looks as him. I like Wentworth and all, but I did think it was an odd choice. Just glad the rumors of him being Leon weren't true.



Koi said:


> Holy crap the Perfect Circle remix in the trailer sounds awesome.



Funnily enough, it was on the soundtrack to the second movie. Thought it was pretty cool how they used again, seeing as how that was my favorite song on the album.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 5, 2010)

weren't there a bazillion alice models at the end of RE3 movie? the third movie just plain killed it. at least the second was hilarious to make up for it.
now it's not even a zombie movie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 5, 2010)

This movie is  automatically win on account of Whesker 

The Majini, and Executioner is just an added bonus


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 5, 2010)

the trailer looked good.

sure the previews movies weren't master piece but i watch movie for entertainment not to see if a movie is perfect.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 5, 2010)

Shit is in 3D now, huh?

Well, the trailer looks surprisingly good. I didn't care about this franchise after watching the absolutely horrible second part, but I guess I'm gonna watch the third one now.

Super sexy Milla + sexy Heroes girl + Majini + Wesker = must watch


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2010)

Heh, didnt realize RE3 grossed over 100,000,000. For some reason, I remember thinking the film underperformed.....So no wonder this is being made.


----------



## SQHatake (Apr 5, 2010)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I think the first one is still my favorite. Had the best acting, was a lot more contained and focused with its story, and regardless of the huge amount of difference between it and the actual game series, I thought it had most of the spirit.



The first film was actually my favorite of the saga too, exactly for the same reasons.


I wish there were more zombies on the trailer, but it still looked awesome. can't wait for september.


----------



## Dash (Apr 5, 2010)

I watched only one of the movies, big disgrace to a kickass game series.


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 6, 2010)

I only liked the second movie honestly, and im only gonna see this movie cause Wesker is in it. Other than that this movie looks like shit. 

I already know Wesker is gonna get fucked over in the movie tho, probly just like how they screwed over Nemisis .


----------



## SxR (Apr 6, 2010)

lol wtf? they ran out of ideas and matrix'd the shit. Still gonna watch though.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 6, 2010)

The films have managed to at least remain entertaining, unlike many movie series that just drop into movie hell wen the sequels start. By no means a great series, but an entertaining one.

So I'll see it to see if this is the one that breaks that cycle.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 6, 2010)

SxR said:


> lol wtf? they ran out of ideas and matrix'd the shit.



Well, to be fair, Capcom pretty much did the same thing with the games.


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 6, 2010)

^^^But i dont think capcom damn near riped a scene from one of the matirx movie and put it into their games. 

1:29

[YOUTUBE]h_1JMyOcUcA[/YOUTUBE]

Im not really that picky about these things but thats just way to similar


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 6, 2010)

Wasn't Resident Evil meant to be a zombie movie series?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 7, 2010)

The first one was good and I loved the second one. The third one was complete crap. I can't believe they never brought back Sienna Guillory in the third one and in this one. If she is not in it, I am not paying to see it in the cinema, unless it has amazing reviews. Jill Valentine was the best thing in the series and without her, they are not going to get me to pay for a 3d ticket.

On a side note, anyone think most of the army of Alice's are dead? She would be too overpowered if they were all there. I think the scene with all the planes were the previous Alice's who came to fight Wesker


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Wasn't Resident Evil meant to be a zombie movie series?



the games arn't  about zombies anymore, so why would the movies be?


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 7, 2010)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> The third one was complete crap. I can't believe they never brought back Sienna Guillory in the third one and in this one. If she is not in it, I am not paying to see it in the cinema, unless it has amazing reviews. Jill Valentine was the best thing in the series and without her, they are not going to get me to pay for a 3d ticket.



Yeah, despite the fact that they kind of changed her personality, I loved having her in the second movie. Sienna totally looked like Jill, and looked fuckin smokin hot in that outfit. So you can imagine how annoyed I was when she didn't appear in the third one. Yeah, I guess you could argue that she was a casualty of the world ending. But come on, she was a main character of the last movie, and one of the main characters of the video game series. Could've at least given us an explanation for why she wasn't there (or the little girl for that matter).

Then again, I haven't seen the movie since it came out. Did they explain why she wasn't there (story wise)? Because I don't remember them doing so.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 7, 2010)

oh god not those fucking las plagas infected idiots.

I WANT MY GODDAMN ZOMBIES.

damn you RE4 and 5

horray for swords everywhere and matrix

I always lol at scenes like the jumping out of the window bit.

WHY in gods name are you firing in the air. 

wesker is still in the building.

I swear to god if they dare ruin wesker like they did crybaby nemesis I will personally murder the director


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2010)

It's in 3D?

MUST SEE MOVIE!!!!!


----------



## illmatic (Apr 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's in 3D?
> 
> MUST SEE MOVIE!!!!!



No just any 3D... AVATAR 3D.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm kinda pissed that they turned Wesker into a brunette.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2010)

illmatic said:


> No just any 3D... AVATAR 3D.


 That just sweetens the pot too much to pass up! FIRST DAY WATCH!

I'm going to start camping out for tickets today.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 7, 2010)

More 3d crap.

Ever since avatar did it every movie coming out tries it, and most of them fail miserably.

I'm probably gonna go watch it in 2d just in case.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 7, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I swear to god if they dare ruin wesker like they did crybaby nemesis I will personally murder the director



You better load your gun/sharpen your blade/etc. then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2010)

They will start re-releasing popular movies in 3D in theatres next. Bet. Like, Titanic 3D.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 8, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I swear to god if they dare ruin wesker like they did crybaby nemesis I will personally murder the director



As long as he has better Motivations [and dialogue] then he did in RE5 and ill be happy

So far  it looks like they will do him justice

Also why is no one talking about the MUTHA FUCKING EXECUTIONER!!!


----------



## Jotun (Apr 10, 2010)

The first movie was my favorite, closest thing a serious RE imo. The second one was ok, the cheese started to grow at an exponential rate from there. The zombies in the third looked fucking stupid. How am I supposed to take that movie seriously? The lines were meh, honestly though that movie sounds the best on paper. This next movie looks to have really bad choreography and this 3d bullshit needs to be killed with fire.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 10, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> As long as he has better Motivations [and dialogue] then he did in RE5 and ill be happy
> 
> So far  it looks like they will do him justice



Well the world's already infected and gone to hell, and seeing as how Wesker's plan in the game was to do exactly that, I'm guessing it won't be the case here. Still, I'm pretty sure his desire to rule over this "new world" will still be there.



> Also why is no one talking about the MUTHA FUCKING EXECUTIONER!!!



Meh, I never really cared much for that guy. Sure he looked fuckin cool, and watching him break shit with his axe was awesome, but he was pretty simple to kill, and you never see him again.


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> As long as he has better Motivations [and dialogue] then he did in RE5 and ill be happy
> 
> So far  it looks like they will do him justice
> 
> Also why is no one talking about the MUTHA FUCKING EXECUTIONER!!!



Didn't he want to be a God? That is a motivation enough for me. I admit that "global saturation" was hilarious, but Wesker was fucking awesome in RE5 and I loved every time he was on screen.

I didn't like RE5 that much but Wesker made me not hate it.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks extremely stupid from the trailer. Probably will see it on DVD. Just doesn't have the coolness like in the first 2


----------



## illmatic (Jun 28, 2010)

New Resident Evil: Afterlife trailer 

Link removed


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 1, 2010)

*Resident Evil: Afterlife 3D*

Wow,i just saw the fucking trailer and didnt even know this movie was comin out in fucking semtember, and this is comin from a RE(games) fan 

though it didnt contain any zombies


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 1, 2010)

i predict, martial horror will like it :S


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2010)

I dunno. 

RE1 review: 
RE2: 
RE3: Link removed

The highest rating is RE3 with a 2.5/4 and RE2 sucked. Im not a huge fan of this series. But I'll see it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 1, 2010)

in my book, seeing it is liking it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 1, 2010)

when i first saw the trailer at the gym i thought this was a new Blade movie


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 1, 2010)

A.Glover92 said:


> though it didnt contain any zombies



It's progressed like the games


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll watch it for Wesker. I guess.


----------



## Bender (Sep 1, 2010)

Unless Jill appears in this




I ain't goin to see the movie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2010)

first one sucked 2nd was my favorite so far, 3rd one sucked.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Sep 1, 2010)

Bender said:


> Unless Jill appears in this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is, and exactly in that same role.

Fuck, I've seen 1-3, might as well see this one


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 2, 2010)

I thought Jill got killed after the 2nd movie or something? She wasn't in the 3rd so she must be dead by now.


----------



## pfft (Sep 2, 2010)

hey butthead you could link the trailer in your thread. 

also on a sidenote, I think I want to see this even though there are probably much better films to see.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 2, 2010)

If I recall, in RE3 they say Jill went somewhere else. 

I have a feeling either her or Claire will die.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 2, 2010)

These movies are just getting old. But I've seen the past ones, I will eventually see this.


----------



## Captain America (Sep 2, 2010)

I'll check it out.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2010)

We already have a thread on this.

Looks pretty rubbish.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 2, 2010)

It isn't worth going to see in theaters. 

I'll wait for DVD,thank you very much.


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2010)

Elim Rawne said:


> She is, and exactly in that same role.



In that power suit yeah but the cloaked robed? Nope, Sienna Guillory said that Jill would play a helluva small role in the film.


----------



## The Boss (Sep 2, 2010)

Im going to see this movie.. but not in 3D. That shit is beta.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 3, 2010)

The word you're lookign for is "September".

Resident Evil: Apocalypse, Resident Evil: Extinction, Resident Evil: Afterlife, Bloodrayne 2, Bloodrayne 3 all have oen thing in common: SHOULD NOT HAVE BEEN MOTHER FUCKING MADE. These movies are TERRIBLE. Watch them not even get more than $1,000,000. I hope this fucking series will finally die.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 3, 2010)

These movies are sooooo bad, yet I love watching them.  It's rather odd


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow this looks excessively terrible.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 3, 2010)

materpillar said:


> These movies are sooooo bad, yet I love watching them.  It's rather odd



i know, i can't explain it either


----------



## illmatic (Sep 3, 2010)

New Resident Evil Afterlife Japanese Poster


----------



## Bender (Sep 3, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> the games arn't  about zombies anymore, so why would the movies be?



Resident Evil lost the genre "zombie" as soon as Resident Evil 4 came rolling out. Now, zombies are more of an attention grabber then an element of RE series anymore.


----------



## Eki (Sep 3, 2010)

illmatic said:


> New Resident Evil Afterlife Japanese Poster



Modern warfare 2 zombie land?


----------



## Elim Rawne (Sep 9, 2010)

So, I came into the possesion of 4 tickets for a preview that was on today. Just came back from watching it. Long story short, if you don't have any expectations(which I didn't), its a decent movie, though quite predictable. The things I hated were:
*Spoiler*: __ 



-The cliffhanger ending
-the whole 3d thingy,it gave me headache


----------



## The World (Sep 10, 2010)

Paul Who Gives a Shit Anderson can suck a zombified monkey's dick for making such a shitty movie.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 10, 2010)

saw it. was pretty crappy, but better than 3.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 10, 2010)

The World said:


> Paul Who Gives a Shit Anderson can suck a zombified monkey's dick for making such a shitty movie.


tell us how you really feel


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2010)

saw it. It was the best RE movie so far(due to the 3D). but still pretty bad. But it was a fun kind of bad.

Working on review.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 10, 2010)

Highway to hell, eight out of ten for its type of movie, much subtle comedy and amusing characters, over all a fun movie.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 10, 2010)

This has always been a dumb fun Film Series if you was lookin for a Film based off a video game franchise with depth then I suggest you all go play Metal Gear Solid...


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2010)

I haven't seen it yet.  But I'm sure it's better than Ultraviolet.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 10, 2010)

Anything is better than Trolls II


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> tell us how you really feel



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9a3_JNLkVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I haven't seen it yet.  But I'm sure it's better than Ultraviolet.



Thats like saying "The Last Airbender" is better than "The Happening".


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 11, 2010)

The 3D (for me at least) makes it look less appealing. Why does everything have to be in 3D now?


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 11, 2010)

The 3D shurikens were kinda cool.


However this was the worst movie ever. ever.ever.ever. Ok maybe not ever but just recent ever.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 11, 2010)

A'vatar = 3D = D3


----------



## pfft (Sep 11, 2010)

I watched it.. and I wished to god I would have just ditched my crew to watch Machete instead. 

its obvious that i associate with people who have REALLY BAD TASTE IN FILMS.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2010)

I didnt think it was any worse than Machete. Machete was cool until it started to become preachy and very standard by the end of the movie.

RE4 knows what it is, although it makes a few fatal mistakes too(the ending sucked). But it is one of the few horror films where you can actually see everything.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Question_ 



Did Wesker die?


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 11, 2010)

pfft said:


> I watched it.. and I wished to god I would have just ditched my crew to watch Machete instead.
> 
> its obvious that i associate with people who have REALLY BAD TASTE IN FILMS.



omg u didnt watch machete? And went to see Reshited Evil? Thats like purchasing rancid chicken instead of Fenix.

So is Jill there? Does Chris Punches Rocks? Is the Anorexic supermodel still lifting builder rocks and stuff? I think that they can only make one more movie before loosing the franchise. The deal was for 5 so one more shit thing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2010)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _Question_
> 
> 
> 
> Did Wesker die?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, but its a death that he could've survived, as he survives a similar deal earlier in the film.




As for the other questions

1) Is Jill in it? Apparently during the 'after the credits' scene. I didnt see it though. But otherwise, no she's not. Tbh, I didnt mind because I thought the actress was pretty awful in RE2.

2) Does Chris Punches Rocks? Erm, what?

3)  Is the Anorexic supermodel still lifting builder rocks and stuff? Yes, but she loses that ability early on.

Anyway, the 3D in this movie was awesome. Its the first horror film to truely role with it(although the Final Destination did it pretty well too, that movie really sucked).


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 11, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> 2) Does Chris Punches Rocks? Erm, what?
> .



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xuXkVzBdJQ[/YOUTUBE]

Actually I would had used Clarie Danes as Jill and Jack from lost as Chris Redfield, heck I would still do it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2010)

No, in fact, he doesnt even seem to have super strength until the end(a bit of a plot hole). anyway, review is up in sig. Enjoy.


----------



## illmatic (Sep 11, 2010)

Friday $10.9M, Estimated Weekend $28M

People liked it.
 gives it a 7.8/10
 gives it 82%


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 11, 2010)

Who died? xD


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Everyone of notice except Alice, Claire, Chris, Luther, K-Mart(who only has a cameo) and Jill(same)......Maybe Wesker survived too.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 12, 2010)

THERES DEFINITELY RE5. AND 6 Too 

It seems customary these days for sequels to get the green light before the verdict is out on the prior release – as franchise superstar, Milla Jovovich, reveals that director Paul W.S. Anderson is already working on Resident Evil 5.

The fact that a Resident Evil 5 is en route comes as no surprise. After all is said and done, Resident Evil: Afterlife should rake in the biggest box office cash-in of the franchise. It has already nailed the #1 spot in its opening week – a first for the zombie-action series (read our review).

Interestingly, Jovovich told New York Magazine that Anderson intends to turn to his fans for sequel-material. Through social networking sites, the director will take…

and shes only 35 stiill alot of time xD

i just watched it and liked it.suprises attack were good.3d was even better.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 13, 2010)

I liked the movie as well. Will watch RE5 when the time comes. The 3D and the action scenes were pretty nice.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 13, 2010)

Is the camera shaky as hell like the last few movies?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2010)

Nope, thats what I liked about it. The action is easy on the eyes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 18, 2010)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _Question_
> 
> 
> 
> Did Wesker die?




*Spoiler*: __ 



death is undetermined


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 19, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Nope, thats what I liked about it. The action is easy on the eyes.



I hate shaky camera but the action is so bad in this movie I wished it had shaky camera so I couldn't see it. It may have been a blessing if those Shurikens had blinded me at the beginning of the movie.


----------



## nightmistress (Sep 29, 2010)

I liked that it at least made use of being in 3D.  Toy Story 3 in 3D had no point whatsoever and was a waste of money compared to seeing it in 2D.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 29, 2010)

Meh didn't like this movie at all.


----------



## Captain Fry (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm glad i didnt pay to get into this movie.... tries WAY too hard to have 3-D specific scenes....


----------



## Rod (Oct 1, 2010)

-______-"

Unique aspect I've enjoyed overall was Paul Anderson's: Next one will have, *Leon Scott Kennedy*.

Fuck yeah, friend. Finally

Tho I'm more pumped for _Resident Evil: Damnation_ than the next installment of the movies.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Oct 9, 2010)

This movie sucked big time worst one so far


----------



## titaproba (Oct 9, 2010)

I liked it, then again it was the first one I saw. XD


----------

